# no signal on monitor



## Carana (Nov 24, 2015)

I turned on my pc and then the monitor pc turns on great fan runs great but monitor turns on and says no signal and turns off


----------



## weirdtoys (Feb 3, 2015)

hey, 

It could be the monitor cable, try using another cable if it doesn't work then change the monitor. Use another monitor.


----------

